# Your best childhood X-mas present



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay I keep on seeing these "best present ever" commercials on tv and made me think about my best childhood holiday present that was special to me.  

My best holiday present was tied between the Snoopy Snowcone Machine and a HUGE box filled with My Little Ponies (silly even today I wish I had kept my insane MLP collection lol).

What was your most memorable childhood present?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The softball mitt that my dad gave me in Junior High...  my mom hated it but I think it was the best gift I ever got.  It was EXACTLY what I wanted.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When I was eight or nine, Daddy bought me practically the entire Nancy Drew series. (there were 50ish books).

During my childhood, I was the tomboy-ish girl whose mom tried to get her daughter into girly things. All the kids in my neighborhood kids my age were boys. Dolls weren't exactly my thing....they usually ended up dismembered my bro and the guys. The surviving dolls were used for when I'd babysit.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I was 13 years old and had this super cool 23 year old uncle I looked up to as a big brother. He and his girlfriend at the time got me my first bikini. It has yellow and orange stripes with big plastic circles on the sides of the bottoms and in the middle of the top.

Now that I look back on it Uncle Jer did it mainly to piss off his older sister (my mom) for always treating me as a kid.

Come to think of it Uncle Jer got me my first 'big girl' jewelry (a gold necklace) , my first diamond (a little heart pendant), and my first hard cover stephen king book. Between ages 11-14 I got these christmas gifts. I guess as a kid who was extremely sheltered I loved how my Uncle treated me like the pre/teenager I was.

Of course this is the same uncle that whooped my butt at age 17 for dating one of his friends! OK maybe a 25 year old was too for me at 17  LOL..and his friend ended up with a busted nose but at the time I was soooo mad at Jer.

Thanks for making me remember some of the great times I had with him. He died 4 years ago from throat cancer and this time every year I can't help but miss him.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My bestest Christmas Gift ever was a little bunch of bananas.  
Age 4.  I have won speech contest with this little tid bit.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

There was a district short story writing contest and it started my last two years of high school. The winners were announced about christmas time...My parents got a call from my teacher (who convinced me to enter both years) and they held on to the letter for a couple days extra to give it to me on Christmas. Not exactly childhood...but it was only a couple of years ago. To many of you, I may still fall under the 'child' category

(I just found the letters from both years while going through my room)


Wow Dori! A speech contest! (crowds sometimes scare me)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The perfect Christmas present for the little 4 year old who wanted to be a nurse (and grew up to be a nurse)...Marybel, the Doll that gets well:










I think my version was more deluxe than this. She had a bed and the box she came in looked like a doctor's bag. She came with a casts, crutches, a stethoscope, thermometer, bandages, and best of all..MEASLES DOTS!

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My Ginny Doll.










I still have her and all her clothes and accessories. She's worth about $250 (redheads like mine are rarer), but I wouldn't sell her for anything.

*Leslie*, your doll looks beautiful. I don't remember her.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Evel Knievel Super Stunt Cycle, i got this twice wore it out...so much fun an 8 years old. he was my childhood hero


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I was 10 or 11 when I got my Easy Bake Oven. I have no clue why but I loved that thing.
Maybe it explains why I would rather cook than bake. I got the baking out of my system early on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I got this when I was 5 years old. I still had it when my kids were little.










Looking at all the dolls sure does tell our ages.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My was a Chatty Cathy doll. I wanted that doll more than anything. Woke up Christmas morning and there she was. I opened the box and pulled the string and all that came out was garbled sounds. Pulled again and the same thing happened. We took it back to the store and got a new one and within 2 days, it quit talking. Decided dolls were stupid and traded it for a watch instead. Loved the watch.

Kathy


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

I had the Chrissy Doll with the ankle length hair. Her hair length was adjustable using the knob on her back.. I pretty much wore the poor thing out changing her hair style so many times!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> My was a Chatty Cathy doll. I wanted that doll more than anything. Woke up Christmas morning and there she was. I opened the box and pulled the string and all that came out was garbled sounds. Pulled again and the same thing happened. We took it back to the store and got a new one and within 2 days, it quit talking. Decided dolls were stupid and traded it for a watch instead. Loved the watch.
> 
> Kathy


I always wanted to modify Chatty Cathy's cute little sayings so my sister would pull the string and freak.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Great post:  
My twin brother and I got matching "Free Spirit" 3-speed bicycles from Sears in white.  Am I dating myself?  

The funny thing was that "Santa" hid them at my Aunt's house in her basement so we wouldn't see them pre-Christmas...Well; Santa forgot that he had done that and we went over for a visit...all us kids were playing in the basement and guess what we saw?  STUPID naive us; we ran upstairs and said, "Hey Kathleen and Patricia got the bikes we wanted why is one a boys bike?"  DUH!!  We rode those bikes like they were top of the line Schwinns. 

and believe it or not:  Etch-A-Sketch.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Pre-1960 my father brought back a miniature reel-to-reel tape recorder from one of his Asian trips and gave it to me at Christmas. It was about the size of a hardcover book, ran on D-Cells and lasted till spring before the recording head burned out. After that, I got a sub-miniature camera (not a Minox) that used roll film, which turned out to be unobtainable and unprocessable in the USA.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Teninx:* I had the same style tape recorder...came from Sears (what was it with my parents and Sears...) I thought that recorder was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I think my brother hid it at some point because he got sick of me singing on the top of my lungs into it.

My first camera was a Minolta with the square flash bulb that rotated for each pic. Once all four bursts went off you inserted a new flash bulb. I think your folks and mine were neighbors at the same school...lol.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Now I'm disillusioned! My dad told me he brought that tape recorder back with him from Hong Kong!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx: LMAO: I love you...did the lovely Mrs. like her jewelry box by the way?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

The jewelry box is as yet unfinished, so Mrs. Ten doesn't have it yet. The perils of dealing with a craftsman who is also an _artiste_.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

An erector set.  I just noticed they sell them on Amazon.com.  I didn't think they were around any more.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I think my best present was my Easy Bake Oven. I loved it an baked all kinds of things. I am now a gourmet cook. Go figure.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was another present that I got that I loved, *loved*, LOVED...









My entire childhood exists on ebay for me to spend a fortune on.....

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

That Coke dispenser must be worth a small fortune to collectors! Beats my Sno-Cone machine all to heck!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> That Coke dispenser must be worth a small fortune to collectors! Beats my Sno-Cone machine all to heck!


I'd put a 6 oz bottle of Coke into the machine, then dispense it into 4 tiny little glasses....

what fun!

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You guyz are so lucky.  I couldn't save my banana for posterity.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pleeeease!! I don't even want to talk about it...3 of my childhood items are worth a small fortune...and I no longer have them.  1 of which was on antiques roadshow!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Still not old enough for my toys to be antiques or anything. My beanie babies, limited edition barbies, and pokemon cards (and accessories) are in individual containers and under the stairway. (they are more so mom's than mine.)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My favorite gift as a 9 year old girl was my Daisy BB Gun!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> My favorite gift as a 9 year old girl was my Daisy BB Gun!!


OK, some one has to say it: "You'll put your eye out with that thing, kid!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> You guyz are so lucky. I couldn't save my banana for posterity.


Dori,

rolling on the floor...

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> OK, some one has to say it: "You'll put your eye out with that thing, kid!"


LOL, Teninx! I never did put my eye out with it, but I did cry the first time I shot a bird!!  My brother and I were shooting mistletoe out of a tree and I hit a poor bird and killed it! That was the day I knew I would never be going hunting with my dad!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a cousin whose birthday is a week before Christmas.  One year for her birthday she received a 24" hand painted ceramic Christmas tree from my Uncle the artist.  I loved that thing.  Every ornament was painted differently and in unbelievable detail.  There was a doll sitting under the tree, that was painted to look just like her.  I made such a big deal over it, my uncle bought one for me. He stayed up for 48 hours straight painting it so it would be done in time for Christmas.  

I had that tree for 2 years.  My mother dropped it while putting it away for the season.  I was devastated and didn't think I would ever forgive her.  That next year, for my 12th birthday, my uncle gave me another one. 

I still have that one.  My mother was never allowed to touch it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My brother put his best friend's forehead and stomach out with his...and my father was so darn excited about living vicariously through my brother's Christmas gift; he gave it to him early because he had ants (or BB's) in his pants.


----------

